
SCOTUS to Consider If State Legal Texts May Be Copyrighted - elliekelly
https://www.ipwatchdog.com/2019/08/21/scotus-consider-state-legal-texts-may-copyrighted-georgia-v-public-resource-org/id=112409/
======
LocalH
Any law that doesn't have publicly accessible text, should be
unconstitutional. How can you know what the law is, if you can't actually read
it? Some of us prefer to read the _actual_ text of the law, in lieu of
listening to other people explain it.

